# [Collectibles] Collection Hwang Mi Hee very beautiful



## lamvukha




----------



## Derrel

Asian cheesecake, well-prepared.


----------



## lamvukha




----------



## lamvukha




----------



## reedshots

lovely


----------



## molested_cow

Derrel said:


> Asian cheesecake, well-prepared.



Hey hey stop being racist!!! I'm not a fan of sweet food but if this is what "Asian Cheesecake", then I have a new item on my menu!


Really pretty girl, very nice execution, but there's one thing I want to mention. In some of the photo, her under pants(I know that's not underwear) is exposed. I thought it's a taboo for shots like that. May be some photoshop will do the trick.


----------

